# Measuring



## goody (Dec 7, 2018)

What is a quick easy way to measure logs for cutting firewood? I saw a video of a logger using a retractable hooked on his belt. He pressed it down on the log to make a mark. Anyone know where i can get one ?


----------



## alderman (Dec 7, 2018)

I recently purchased a Mingo firewood marker to use in my woodlot. It is working well for me, but all of the logs are on nice flat ground. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Dec 8, 2018)

If you're looking to mark 16" (or similar) firewood lengths, use a permanent marker and mark a line on your bar. Measure from the tip back. Use mineral spirits to clean oils from the bar before you mark it. The mark will eventually wear off, so redo as needed. I tried paint, but it wears off too quickly.


----------



## jrs_diesel (Dec 10, 2018)

On the high tech side of things you can use a Mingo Marker. Load in a can of marking paint, and just roll it down the log and it will spray a mark at the preset intervals.

https://www.baileysonline.com/the-mingo-marker-firewood-marker-265.html


On the low tech side of things, what I like to use is a tape measure, a stick, and a piece of chalk. Cut a stick to the correct length using the tape measure, and then use that to walk the log and chalk mark it myself before bucking. What's convenient about this method is that I only need to have the chalk and tape measure in my toolbag. The stick I can usually find onsite


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 11, 2018)

I like the mark the bar method. Once I've made a couple cuts I can usually eyeball it pretty consistently until I get tired.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/firewood-measuring-sticks.305553/#post-6131572

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 11, 2018)

When I have to cut by hand and it needs to be reasonable accurate I'll use a logger tape and lumber crayon.


----------

